# Transporting ATV w/ plow in town



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't have a pickup truck, so I am trying to find a trailer that I can keep my plow on and load 'er up and drive to the next site in-town. It would be nice if the trailer had sides so I don't have to secure it down with four straps like I was Mr. Safety  going on a road trip or something.

My Sportsman 500 is 48" wide but the Tusk/American Eagle plow is 60" wide plus 2 or 3 inches for the left side shield.

Here are some I am looking at, all prices in Canadian

Double wide snowmobile trailer $400
<http://kingston.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-RVs-campers-trailers-cargo-utility-trailers-snowmobile-utility-trailer-W0QQAdIdZ177600104>

Walmart/Snowbear 4.5' x 8' flat bed trailer $699
<http://walmart.ca/Canada-Automotive.jsp?selection=listingDetails&assetId=46385&imageId=63913&departmentId=190&categoryId=405&tabId=14> 

Snowbear 5.5' x 10' utility trailer $1000 plus
<http://www.snowbear.com/page/10ft_Trailer_Models>


Not sure if I could angle my blade to make it fit with the sides of the trailer if it was less than 6' wide.

I am looking for used ones, but most are 4' to 4.5' x 8 utility trailers and double wide snowmobile trailers. I am not sure if a snowmobile trailer would work with the tilt vs. ramp and no sides, so I would have to tie it down on all four corners to drive a few blocks in town to another customer.

What do ya'll suggest?

Thanks.


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

I highly recommend this trailer. http://www.tritontrailers.com/products/Model.aspx?CatID=26&SubCatID=29&ModelID=282&info=features

All aluminum and it is good as the day I bought it. Remember, you will be going on salt roads and other chemicals the state lays down and it is heck on a metal trailer.

Also, you can load from the sides as well as the back. That way if you want to load a blower and other tools.

Mine is 12 feet long.

D


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

set up some 2x,s inside the trailer so it is ramped and park your blade on top of the rails,


----------



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

IPLOWSNO;949706 said:


> set up some 2x,s inside the trailer so it is ramped and park your blade on top of the rails,


I like the creative thinking. Not sure what you mean, can you draw a diagram or something - I don't know what 2x,s are and where to put them in the trailer? The trailer I use on loan looks like 
http://www.snowbear.com/page/8ft_Trailer_Models the 1000 model but with the tailer ramp.

Thanks.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

use2x8 x10s and just go from inside the tailgate over the top of the front, your blade will rest there.


i can draw with a pencil, not a computer.


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

I believe what IPLOWSNO is saying (and correct me if I'm wrong) is to do something like this:










If I'm wrong, at least we all got a laugh at my MS Paint skills :laughing:

*Note:* The boards are resting on the front rail..notice the "_shadows_"


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

your right, but you sureyou can usethat and skills in the same sentenece, i was going to mail him a pencil rendering dam mit thanks buddy


----------



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

The side rails are higher than the blade will go, so I can't backup or drive forward onto the trailer with the plow because it does not raise above the side rails of the trailer. If I did the plow would hang out the back and I would have to rig something to hold the trailer gate/ramp up half way and/or take it off which would be a huge pain in the ass.


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

lagwagon;950453 said:


> The side rails are higher than the blade will go, so I can't backup or drive forward onto the trailer with the plow because it does not raise above the side rails of the trailer. If I did the plow would hang out the back and I would have to rig something to hold the trailer gate/ramp up half way and/or take it off which would be a huge pain in the ass.


Find out how much more the blade needs to be raised to clear the side rails and build up the floor (where the wheels track only) so that it will clear. Done.


----------



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

JoeCool;950468 said:


> Find out how much more the blade needs to be raised to clear the side rails and build up the floor (where the wheels track only) so that it will clear. Done.


I will try that out. Thanks everyone!


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

I dont see the problem....if you get a 6' wide trailer you will have more than enough room....right? plow is 60" or 5' and a 6' trailer is plenty wide.

we pull the cable off of the plow to anchor the atv to the trailer while moving it.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

EvenCutLawnCare;956196 said:


> I dont see the problem....if you get a 6' wide trailer you will have more than enough room....right? plow is 60" or 5' and a 6' trailer is plenty wide.
> 
> we pull the cable off of the plow to anchor the atv to the trailer while moving it.


Of course it would fit if the trailer was 6ft wide. However, the trailer he mentioned is 4.5ft wide and he has a 5ft wide blade.


----------



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

ALC-GregH, thanks you are correct.

Question for you all, what are the pros and cons of using a tilting snowmobile trailer 90" wide x 98" long to tow my ATV with the plow hooked up? I found one online for $400 CDN.

Also if anyone see's a utility trailer for sale that is at least 5' wide and 8' long in upstate NY (Watertown and south of; preferrably no much further than Syracuse) for less than $600, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Pros, plenty of room. Easy on and off.

Cons, have to secure the atv EVERY time you load it.
Not much use for it other then ATV transporting.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

dam your willing to come up to my neck of the woods, i will keep an eye out for ya


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

lagwagon;956610 said:


> ALC-GregH, thanks you are correct.
> 
> Question for you all, what are the pros and cons of using a tilting snowmobile trailer 90" wide x 98" long to tow my ATV with the plow hooked up? I found one online for $400 CDN.
> 
> ...


Pro's,
all kinds of room to fit the ATV
will be usefull for moving other things.

Con's
will have to secure ATV when moving
will have steep loading angle for on/off and then your atv has to stay put to tilt down. or you drive ahead far enough that its tilts on its own and hope you don't shoot off the front.
if your parking in the road to unload the ATV that is a wide trailer sticking out. This will depend on tow vechile full size truck no big deal but a ford Ranger or S10 that are narrow that trailer seems to stick out a way's from the truck.

I have both at tilting 2 place trailer and a tilting 1 place trailer.
I have loaded the ATV and Plow on the 2 place and backed onto the 1 place cause the blade was wider that the side rails. Neither work good when stuffs snowy and wet the quad just spins it's kinda like trying to Ice Skate up hill!

If I had to trailer my Quad to places I'd set up the 1 place with what BF mentioned about building up deck height so that the blade will lift over the rail's but still have the side rails to help keep the quad on the trailer. I'd then build a rear kicker out about 3' or so to help lessen the trailer angle for loading, Though I don't know if your laws will let you due that or not. to stick out the whole time if not just hinge it. so you can raise it up when loaded.
heres a pic of what I did one time to transport my trail mower into town for some fixing. just put down 2x6's that was 11' and drove the quad up them onto the trailer and then when the trailer tilted down they pick up the mower. If this was a more than 1 time deal I think I'd add 2x4 vertical on each side of 2x6 to make a U channel to keep tire on track and add strength to the 2x6.










also on the front I would due a quick latch connect.
something like what I have in the Pic here.








I just drive up the trailer Hook the snap hook into my tow point and Go this time I added the ratchet strap due to the mower being on the back and I wanted the ATV to stay tight to the front rails of the trailer, The Cement blocks was counter weight as well. with my quick connect the ATV can roll back 1' from the front but that never happens unless I forget to set the parking brake or go a up a bumpy hill.

just my thoughts.
whew that almost turned into a short story.

sublime out.


----------

